# How many mice can I have in this tank?



## None505 (Sep 14, 2012)

I have a 70 gallon aquarium that has a floor space of 48"x18" and wondered how many breeding females can be kept safely in there. Also I was told that kiln-dried pine is safe for rodents but wanted to make sure.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

The only reason I don't really like the kiln dried pine, is because when males pee on it, it can smell worse than paper bedding. Granted that's just been my experience, and I was doing a full change on my male cages daily. I gave up using wood bedding and moved back to paper.


----------



## We Love Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

I'd *personally* keep around 10-15 [or more] in that size bin. But all depends on how big, active your mice are and if they get along well or not. Get a second opinion though.


----------



## None505 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks


----------

